# Persistent pain under bottom left rib after colonoscopy



## alveolar21

I had a colonoscopy 2+ months ago due to blood in my stool. It turned out to be hemorrhoids. The doctor stated that I was "squirming throughout the procedure." As soon as I woke up, I had pain in my left side, under the bottom left rib. The pain persisted, I went back to the doctor and they recommended I get a CT scan and blood work. Everything came back normal. It was then stated I should I have an endoscopy. I then had an endoscopy with another doctor, it too, came back normal. The doctor then stated "there is nothing else I can do for you." I have never had pain in my left abdominal area, until the colonoscopy. The CT scans, blood work and endoscopy were normal. I do not feel sick, I do not have any blood in the stool or any other symptoms at this time. The pain persists under the bottom left rib to this day, more than 2 months after the colonoscopy, in addition, I still cannot lay down on my left side without pain. I have been two different GI doctors, they have seem to run out of ideas. I suggested another colonoscopy to see if something happened during the first one, they shrugged at the idea. Can someone help me?


----------



## Kathleen M.

It is a common place for functional pain in IBSers.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Splenic_flexure_syndrome Even sometimes gets its own name.I can't see how another colonoscopy will fix it and it is uncommon for them to see anything in that bend as the pain is usually functional so doesn't show up on a colonoscopy.Not sure what is going on other than that is a common place to trap gas and they fill you full of gas with a colonoscopy so maybe once you got pain there you kept feeling pain there (just got sensitized to it). If they'd perforated the colon or anything like that you'd be dead by now.I'd see if someone would try an antispasmodic or antidepressant that is used for functional pain to see if that calms it back down.


----------



## alveolar21

Good and bad news:Good: Recently, I had a diagnostic laparoscopy and an adhesion was found between the colon and the lateral abdominal wall, it was removed and the painful, sharp stabbing pain is now gone.Bad: Due to the HIDA+CCK scans last year (for the LUQ pain), I still have RUQ pain under the right rib cage; on a scale from 1-10 it is generally a 0-1 while sitting and 4-6 if I lay on my right side, depending on the angle. When jogging, after 1-2 miles the pain will shoot up to 8-9 and 10 if I have to stop running because of it. I’ve had almost every scan and test one can think of: CT, MRCP, EUS, VQ LUNG SCAN ENDOSCOPY, SECOND COLONOSCOPY, ULTRASOUND, all results came back normal. My RUQ does not hurt if I eat fatty foods. From what I can deduce it is either my liver or gallbladder causing this pain. Running out of options, I also went to an acupuncturist, recommended by my PCP; he said my liver was “tight.” I do not drink or smoke and am desperately looking for thoughts or ideas that could lead me to a solution.Does anyone have _any_ thoughts at all what could be causing this RUQ pain?Recall:1. The first CCK injection (which caused EXCRUCIATING pain and then burning for 3-4 weeks after; was injected in 30 seconds) @ 22% ejection fraction rate.2. The second CCK injection (a few months later) was done by a different nurse/technician who had been doing this procedure for ~20 years; she had stated that 30 seconds was too fast and a normal injection is done over a period over 2 minutes, which is how she did it and the ejection fraction was 56% and I had no pain.Current situation:1. With the LUQ pain; prior to the colonoscopy I never had any pain, it turned out to be an adhesion stuck between the colon/lateral abdominal wall, no scan or test showed this problem, it was only at the last resort of surgery that found and removed the adhesion.2. With the RUQ pain; prior to the HIDA+CCK scan, I never had any pain, I've had almost every test (except ERCP which carries a lot of risk) and the pain has not gone away. During the laparoscopy the RUQ of the abdomen was also searched and no problems were found.Can anyone offer any suggestions or insight into this issue?


----------



## Kathleen M.

There can be a ligament holding the liver that can be bothered by running.http://www.fitsugar.com/Stitch-Side-Explained-160197Not sure if that explains all the pain, but may be part of it.There can be functional pain with the sphincter used by the gall bladder, it is normally diagnosed after they remove the gall bladder so it can't be the source of the pain, but I suspect it can happen while the gall bladder is still in there.


----------

